# Album/folder structure in Lr 3.3



## Lvistam (Aug 18, 2020)

Can I create subfolders for albums in Lr 3.3?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2020)

“Folders” are containers for. Albums. There are no SubFolders (Folders inside of folders)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, like Collections Sets in Classic, you can have multiple levels of folders in Lightroom (up to 4 or 5 I believe), so I guess you could call the lower levels "sub-folders".


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2020)

clee01l said:


> “Folders” are containers for Albums. There are no SubFolders (Folders inside of folders)


The latter is not true. You can have subfolders in Lightroom, just like you can have collection sets inside collection sets in Lightroom Classic.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 18, 2020)

LVMichael said:


> Can I create subfolders for albums in Lr 3.3?


Check page 76 in your Lightroom - Edit Like a Pro book, the heading 'GROUPING ALBUMS IN FOLDERS'

It explains how to do just that.


----------



## Lvistam (Aug 18, 2020)

clee01l said:


> “Folders” are containers for. Albums. There are no SubFolders (Folders inside of folders)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Figured it out but slowly - going back and forth between LrC and Classic :(


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Well, like Collections Sets in Classic, you can have multiple levels of folders in Lightroom (up to 4 or 5 I believe), so I guess you could call the lower levels "sub-folders".


Before I Wrote my response, I tried and was unable to create more than one depth Level of "folder" .    What am I doing wrong? 
Also should I point out that LrC Collections translate to albums but Collection sets don't  sync to the cloud.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 19, 2020)

clee01l said:


> What am I doing wrong?


Without knowing how you're trying to do it, I can't say what you are doing wrong. I do it by right-clicking on an existing folder and selecting "Create Folder" from the sub-menu. That creates a "sub-folder" (provided you leave the "Inside Folder xxxxxxx" checked, which it is by default). For more levels, repeat by right-clicking on the sub-folder, and so on until you reach the maximum number of levels (which is 5).


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Without knowing how you're trying to do it, I can't say what you are doing wrong. I do it by right-clicking on an existing folder and selecting "Create Folder" from the sub-menu. That creates a "sub-folder" (provided you leave the "Inside Folder xxxxxxx" checked, which it is by default). For more levels, repeat by right-clicking on the sub-folder, and so on until you reach the maximum number of levels (which is 5).


There is no "right click" on my mobile touch screen device or at least I do not  know how to "right click" with my fingers.  But I did  manage to finally nest a folder within a folder.   Now that I have a nested folder, I don't see anything to indicate that the folder contains subfolders (or albums for that matter).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 19, 2020)

clee01l said:


> There is no "right click" on my mobile touch screen device or at least I do not  know how to "right click" with my fingers.  But I did  manage to finally nest a folder within a folder.   Now that I have a nested folder, I don't see anything to indicate that the folder contains subfolders (or albums for that matter).


Indeed you do not get an indication that a folder contains subfolders in the mobile apps. In Lightroom desktop you can see a hierarchy.


----------

